# Is there a "Good" - "Better" & "Best" power supply



## Blythe (Jun 3, 2004)

I have been building computers for use as a digital, closed circuit TV, recorder.  I purchase the case, often Enermax brand, with power supply.  Today, I was called to a job where the computer had been operating for about 18 months, non-stop.  For no apparent reason, the power supply was "dead".  The system was connected to a good quallity UPS back up supply.  Should I consider purchasing my power supply seperately from the case, in order to possible obtain a better power supply?  If so, what is considered the "Best" supply to purchase?  My big concern is the fact that I had to drive over 200 miles, round-trip, and 6 hours time to replace this defective supply.  I have 20 other computers in the field, and adding to the list each month.  Thank you very much for your suggestions.


----------



## jesbax (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is web site that i get my power supplies from and i have the best luck with them.  They keep getting newer and better.  I hope this will help you out.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cgi-bin/frozencpu/index.html?id=ZGBUYddX


----------



## Praetor (Sep 14, 2004)

If you get really nitty-gritty you can do tests on a PSU to measure the PSU's stability as far as voltage stability goes etc (i.e., with a multimeter) but a brand name (nonRaidmax) psu should be good


----------



## Horatio (Sep 18, 2004)

Enermax is considered a very good psu.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 22, 2004)

PC Power & Cooling is about as good as it gets


----------



## Praetor (Sep 22, 2004)

> Is there a "Good" - "Better" & "Best" power supply


No


----------

